# Flowering crypts?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

So I was wondering how I can go about and flower them. I have seen them in books and think they are beautiful. Do I have to grow it emersed? and if so what are the requirements? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Eriku,

First off, welcome to APC! Secondly, it's possible to flower crypts underwater, but it's pretty unlikely. Your best bet is to grow them emersed. A mixture of sand and peat (not peat moss) is what Jan Bastemeijer recommends for those of us here in the states that can't get our hands on "Beech Mold". If you've got access to good, clean, oak or beech leaf litter this time of year it's a good thing to add to the mix as well. From what I've gathered talking with him he used about equal measures of the three ingredients. Come to the AGA conference and find out for sure, he'll be giving a presentation on emersed growth..

Once the plants are potted in your mixture they can be grown in just about any kind of container with a top to keep the humidity high. Most lighting will work well for them too. Most species, with the exception of the Crispulata group, don't require high lighting so cheap fluorescent bulbs from Home Depot or the like will do.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

thanks. But do you know what those 3 ingredients that he uses or is it a secret? Sorry can't fly to the mainland, unless he coming here to HI. Is it ok if I use red dirt? Our red dirt in HI is rich in something, maybe iron I forget, its what the plantation field uses the most out here when growing things. But Thanks for the info


----------

